# Designed and am building my own 4 rub rack



## mandl (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi all, 

Just an update on our new royal adventure.... Can't find the 'exactly right' rack for our needs so have decided to design and build my own, :gasp:


It'll house for 33litre rubs, in one column... So one wide, four high. It'll be finished to resemble the other furniture in the spare room and wil be loverly jubbly 

Have bought all the wood, cut all panels to size and begun rebating the top and sides. Hope to have it sorted tomorrow bar the external finish, so I'll get some pics done to show you what I've done...

All rather fun this royal adventure 
:2thumb:
mandl 
(mike & Linda)


----------



## mandl (Oct 9, 2011)

here are some pics on my progress today 

drew up my thoughts and changed it a few times then did a set of plans, the stuff under the plans are a side panel (part finished) and the shelves.









This shows a side panel having rebates and the shelf slots cut into it.









a side panel all machined, just some sanding to the internal parts i wont be able to reach once it's all assembled.









all assembled (aside from the edge pieces covering the exposed mdf) and glued, all clamped and drying overnight









I've sealed all the joints with a bathroom silicone sealent to stop water ingress into the mdf..









the materials are :
19mm Pine veneer MDF for the side panels and top as I'm going to finish it to match my spare room furniture ... the rest is 15mm MDF.


hope you like it. more pics soon....

mandl


----------



## Azpiercedaz (Sep 17, 2006)

Looking good mate, nice work! :2thumb:


----------



## mandl (Oct 9, 2011)

Azpiercedaz said:


> Looking good mate, nice work! :2thumb:


Cheers  it's been fun so far! Will have more pics to post when it is in the finishing stages 

Mandl


----------



## mandl (Oct 9, 2011)

actually got a bit more time on this project today  so...

edge trims all going on to hide the exposed MDF









then all done - all edges have trim on them. this is also all sanded and awaiting a colour and varnish 









more soon 

mandl


----------



## mandl (Oct 9, 2011)

*All finished!! *

Hi gang 

an update - it's all finished. Stat and heat mats on the top three shelves (for now) are installed and cables neatly contained in cable conduits etc.

Finish has gone well and I'm very pleased I shall upload pics tonight.

We shall be populating the rack in the next week i imagine with our boys' female pastels and our very own spinner bought from Mark Watts  Can't wait!

mandl


----------



## mandl (Oct 9, 2011)

all complete.

the finish is three light coats of an english light oak stain, then three coats of a tough polyurethane varnish with a wire wooling between coats. Gave me a pleasing shine and smooth result.









a closer view of the top to show the colour and shine 









me in the finish  just because ... lol...









ALL INSTALLED !! here it is undergoing testing. all the heat mats and stat are installed, the cables being neatly cointained in conduit run along the back of each shelf and along to a centre boad that acts as a stop for the rubs and for the main cable management - a convenient place for the stat to be installed too.









Hope you like it - any comments welcomed 

mandl


----------



## shaneharrison (Sep 11, 2011)

good work mate! looks great. i'm looking at building something similar in the next month or two. how much did the materials cost you?


----------



## mandl (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Shane...
Thanks  I'm well pleased. All the wood cost £98. I had the stain and varnish already as well as the plastic conduit. But that's only another £15 or so. The rubs were £13 each I think.

The heat mats were £14 each and the pulse stat was £33

Hope that helps. Happy to assist with any other questions you might have 

mandl


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

heya mate just thought i would say very good project and very good end product
i have just bought one for my non venomous snakes and gonna build one for my venomous snakes soon as going for dwal


----------



## mandl (Oct 9, 2011)

Southerncopperhead said:


> heya mate just thought i would say very good project and very good end product
> i have just bought one for my non venomous snakes and gonna build one for my venomous snakes soon as going for dwal


 
thanks  was fun to build it 

mandl


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

That`s a really nice looking rack - well worth the time and effort you`ve spent on it, and as you say, far more rewarding than buying one in too! Gonna have to get me a garage/workshop like yours with all those tools in! Nice work.


----------



## mandl (Oct 9, 2011)

funky1 said:


> That`s a really nice looking rack - well worth the time and effort you`ve spent on it, and as you say, far more rewarding than buying one in too! Gonna have to get me a garage/workshop like yours with all those tools in! Nice work.


cheers funky1

i love my workshop and have got tyhe bug again for sure. 

mandl


----------

